# I  found a old south bend 9k in barn been there for 30 years and had some tooling with it but this part i don't  what it is or does could someone help



## billeoff (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Just a guess but it looks like a ruff cast for a steady rest that was never finished.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 10, 2019)

It appears to be sleeved.
Cast iron?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 10, 2019)

Never seen a piece like that on a lathe.  Keep it around, it might be useful.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 10, 2019)

It looks like 1/2 the counter weight from a syncrobalanced B&S engine. Can you give some dimensions. They come in different sizes, based on the engine HP, and do not all look the same.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 10, 2019)

Here is another angle.


----------



## Old Mud (Feb 10, 2019)

Superburban said:


> Here is another angle.



  I concur that's what it is. usually in their bigger hp. singles.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 10, 2019)

I think superburban hit the nail Squarely on the head here!   But with that said it is most definitely in my minds eye a very useful 
Repurpose would be to make a Steady Rest as the shape lends itself as a perfect candidate with just a few modification to get it up and running.  When comparing starting from Scratch  you are way ahead of the game with something that would work for you assuming the size is acceptable.....judging the size specs from the pics you posted are you kinda hard to judge.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 10, 2019)

Its been many years, since I held one, but IIRC, the holes is in the 2" to 2&1/4" size. 8 to 12 HP size engines.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Superburban said:


> Its been many years, since I held one, but IIRC, the holes is in the 2" to 2&1/4" size. 8 to 12 HP size engines.


Oh ok so its not even close to the size i assumed it was (4 to 5 inch ID!)  
Thank you very much for the feedback.


----------



## billeoff (Feb 10, 2019)

thanks ever one i believe the hole is about 2" there is another piece that came with it i went to take pic phone went dead  i will post tomorrow if i can get phone to work both had gray paint on them ---got mill attach 4 difference chucks  lots of tool holders hand full of cutting tools thanks again


----------



## billeoff (Feb 11, 2019)

Superburban said:


> Its been many years, since I held one, but IIRC, the holes is in the 2" to 2&1/4" size. 8 to 12 HP size engines.


you could be right there were some old 3 or 4 hit and mis engines in the leaves around old lathe parts ever where i going to post pic of anther  part it was in chip pan for your oppion THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## billeoff (Feb 11, 2019)

with the old lathe i got these two other parts i don't know what i have any ideal Thanks for looking


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 11, 2019)

The Shaft part looks like part of a taper attachment.....Im Most likely wrong but thats my first impression.  The circle plate I dont have a guess!


----------



## billeoff (Feb 11, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> The Shaft part looks like part of a taper attachment.....Im Most likely wrong but thats my first impression.  The circle plate I dont have a guess!


my thoughts also taper attachment that round piece i though might be part of tool post grinder ??? now 60 years ago i remember the lathe in the shop right up the street where i lived the man who had it would have got ever attachment it had''''' after being  through around for 40 years i am sure a lot of lost parts===THANKS YOU FOR YOUR HELP BE


----------



## Old Mud (Feb 11, 2019)

Bill, i think now we need pics. of the lathe.


----------



## billeoff (Feb 12, 2019)

Old Mud said:


> Bill, i think now we need pics. of the lathe.


old mud--i have been cleaning it up wlll send picture when i get it together -- ever part was froze up worked on compond  tool rest one hold day before got it free ed up THANK YOU


----------



## billeoff (Feb 16, 2019)

Old Mud said:


> Bill, i think now we need pics. of the lathe.


old mud got the old lathe going got to do little tuning did turn a piece of brass of course i spent a lot of time and money getting it going got nothing else to do keeps me busy --just before i took pic jerk the electric plug off ===thanks happen THANK YOU FOR YOUR Help


----------



## stupoty (Feb 16, 2019)

billeoff said:


> with the old lathe i got these two other parts i don't know what i have any ideal Thanks for looking



The long rod looks like the work stop from my power hacksaw.


----------



## billeoff (Feb 16, 2019)

stupoty said:


> The long rod looks like the work stop from my power hacksaw.


i believe you are correct because there was some old hack saw blades (OLD TIME BLADES) laying by old lathe THANK YOU


----------



## Old Mud (Feb 21, 2019)

Bill i dug out a couple of pics. from my 21 HP Briggs build. these counter weights look nearly the same just for a different Hp. So their 2 piece ones. The counter weight and 2 crank arms. (Just to let you know we wern't kidding) . Nice looking SB !!!

  .

 .


----------



## billeoff (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you-- after looking at your pictures u are correct --now the man i got lathe from worked on small engines for 30 years this is why i got the part i am so old school i just now found out about 3 d printers and how they can make gears man that beets making them with file i need to hang around with younger people ha ha


----------



## billeoff (Feb 21, 2019)

billeoff said:


> Thank you-- after looking at your pictures u are correct --now the man i got lathe from worked on small engines for 30 years this is why i got the part i am so old school i just now found out about 3 d printers and how they can make gears man that beets making them with file i need to hang around with younger people ha ha


----------



## Old Mud (Feb 22, 2019)

Well don't look at me to hang around with then. I don't even know what 3 D printers do. lol. Besides i may be just a tad older than you are. Just a tad.    Keep that Old lathe going, Old is Good.


----------

